# "Apostolicity" and "Canonicity"



## Unoriginalname (Nov 9, 2011)

So that I do not derail the thread on the authorship of Hebrews I figured I would post here. Please forgive me if this question is framed awkwardly I am having trouble putting together what I am trying to say. Could someone explain to me the need for apostolic authority in order for a book to be in the New Testament canon? What does it mean to have apostolic authority? And how does this relate to books that were not written by the 12 or Paul?


----------



## MW (Nov 9, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> So that I do not derail the thread on the authorship of Hebrews I figured I would post here. Please forgive me if this question is framed awkwardly I am having trouble putting together what I am trying to say. Could someone explain to me the need for apostolic authority in order for a book to be in the New Testament canon? What does it mean to have apostolic authority? And how does this relate to books that were not written by the 12 or Paul?



Please read Ephesians 2 and 3, especially 2:20 and 3:5. Further revelation was given by the Spirit to apostles and prophets. The test of apostolic authority requires the inclusion of the apostles' writings and those of the prophets who worked under the direction of apostles.


----------

